# ~Commercial work~



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

When bidding commercial work are you estimating with list or net pricing on materials and fixtures?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Net.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you don't use net, your accuracy goes down (unless you have a photographic memory).


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't forget staging area distance from work and height of work from ground level makes a large difference on price.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Don't forget staging area distance from work and height of work from ground level makes a large difference on price.


You bring up a good point. Another one dealing with distances is geographical. I just bid a job way up in the hills where every round trip will require a couple of hours. Extrapolated over the whole job, I figure that's about 3-4 days of lost opportunity. Since I figured that into the bid, I probably won't get the job.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> You bring up a good point. Another one dealing with distances is geographical. I just bid a job way up in the hills where every round trip will require a couple of hours. Extrapolated over the whole job, I figure that's about 3-4 days of lost opportunity. Since I figured that into the bid, I probably won't get the job.


 yes I do fell your pain. Had a simple house project with the home owners mother as the straw boss. She cost us several trips for nothing. Needless to say we will not be working for them again. Trips need to be figured in no matter if it is across the building or across the state. Time cost someone and it feels better when the costumer is the one paying.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I can understand an amateur wasting my people's precious (and expensive) time. That's why I won't work for HO's directly. 
Worse, from the standpoint of our work being a profession, is when a supposedly trained project superintendent keeps demanding a job be manned when it's not ready to be. Some don't even know efficient specialty trade progression on a job. 
I've tried qualifying projects by requesting of GC's the name of who they plan to have run a project with little success and a lot of push back.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Net.


thanks!!!


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Most of the larger projects I was on had weekly sub meetings where each sub had to bring their '5 week look ahead' sheet of what you were planing on doing and how it would mesh with everyone else. Good communication solved a lot of problems in the meeting room and save a lot of money.


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

Mykeeb33 said:


> Most of the larger projects I was on had weekly sub meetings where each sub had to bring their '5 week look ahead' sheet of what you were planing on doing and how it would mesh with everyone else. Good communication solved a lot of problems in the meeting room and save a lot of money.


Pogue?


----------



## kwikplumbing (May 31, 2016)

wyrickmech said:


> Don't forget staging area distance from work and height of work from ground level makes a large difference on price.


Yes, we should keep that in our mind before accepting the job.


----------

